# Diverticulosis-Coding Help



## dianne38 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pt. is admitted with significant bright red blood in stool. A colonoscopy is performed which reveals severe diverticulosis; however no documentation of the GI bleed. Should I assign dx codes: 562.10 and 578.9?


----------



## M.Slade (Nov 21, 2011)

dianne38 said:


> Pt. is admitted with significant bright red blood in stool. A colonoscopy is performed which reveals severe diverticulosis; however no documentation of the GI bleed. Should I assign dx codes: 562.10 and 578.9?


In our GI practice, I have always used Melena (Blood in Stool) 578.1 or Rectal Bleed 569.3 depending on the specifics of the patient history, when there is no lab tests confirming the GI Hemorrhage 578.9.


----------

